# Race Cars



## DILLIGAF Racing (Sep 23, 2002)

Can people send me or post pictures of their race cars? Thanks


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

What are hoping to see? I have pics of my car in autocross trim but you can't discern much that is beyond stock. I also have some mpegs of my car from a DE at Texas World Speedway from a car behind me. Again, don't know that you can gain anything by looking (though you can hear how loud the Courtesy exhaust is). On my web site are pictures of a friends SE-R set up for ITS. Geo used it for his first driving school.


----------



## DILLIGAF Racing (Sep 23, 2002)

Anything, just wanted to see how you guys did your race cars up.


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

Check out www.monkey-r.com for the scoop on the SE-R Cup guys.

Tom


----------

